
Stand with Kerala – Flood Relief - jasimmohdk
https://donation.cmdrf.kerala.gov.in/
======
jasimmohdk
Kerala is in the midst of an unprecedented flood havoc. The calamity has
caused immeasurable misery and devastation. Many lives were lost. Hundreds of
homes were totally destroyed and many more were damaged. For the first time in
history, 27 dams in the State had to be opened. Never before had the State
witnessed a calamity of this scale. In the fight against the flood, we have
braved the odds.

Now it is our duty to help the affected rebuild their lives. The path to
recovery can be long & arduous, but you can make a difference by joining the
rebuilding efforts. Contribute generously to the Chief Minister's Distress
Relief Fund.

